# What accounting/inventory software do you recommend?



## aunteeeeee (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone! I absolutely love this forum!!! We will be entering into the garment printing business with the purchase of a Kornit this October. Our investors/partners aren't flinching at jumping right in with a Kornit eek: ) so we will be ready to rock and roll with the public as soon as we have learned to use the machine and become one with it. I know, it's like letting a teenager learn to drive in a Ferrari but God is good and this is where HE has us.  I would like to get software specific to the industry that will track inventory, costs, print quotes, print reports and anything else you can think of!! I appreciate all of your help and look forward to becoming active in this forum.

Thanks again!!

Crystal


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We use QuickBooks and it will do all you ask. Just takes a little bit to set it all up the way you want it


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

T-Quoter with Quickbook accounting software.

Screen Printing Software and Embroidery Software - T-Quoter

We normally send the work order to our customers via email. It opens as a .pdf and includes the breakdown of shirts, sizes, costs and includes the art. We did not use it ONCE and that was the only time we had a problem with miscommunication on their artwork. Needless to say, we always use it now.

Hope this helps!

Eric


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I use quickbooks pro.. also..
hmmm is there a way to do inventory in that program tho???


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

We use Quickbooks Pro also. It suits our needs just fine and is very flexible. But I have found that if you don't enter your information on a timely basis you will be overwhelmed with a backlog of transactions!! Not that I've ever done that!!


----------



## ChameleonPrints (Apr 7, 2007)

I also use Quickbooks pro, and yes, you can manage inventory in it although I do wish they would improve it in a future release.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

we also use quick books. good luck. ...JB


----------



## aunteeeeee (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I checked out the quickbooks website and the premier for manufacturing looks like it would work fine! I appreciate all the input and the time you took to answer! Have a blessed day!!

Crysta;


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I've also read somewhere that you can even set-up multiple users in quickbooks, with passwords, and use the software on more than 1 computer for your single company file. I think that feature is great!


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

after much pain we moved to the quickbooks online service. for the money it is just too good to pass up. our accountant got us a discount but we also save money on his services because of using the online version. we can use it on the road, at shows or events or anywhere you can get online.

we are testing the t-quoter software as it really has some great features and plays well with quickbooks too.

good luck,

tom


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm running off a Mac and so currently I'm using a program called Billings. It works for what I do, as I'm still pretty small. I'd love to upgrade, but I really hate the look and feel of windows based programs...they feel so cold to me, whereas Macs make me feel all warm and cozy. lol Anyone have any Mac based screen printing orientated software they know of? I'm using Quicken for the money bit...well...sometimes. Most of it is still done on paper.


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

Another Quickbooks fan here! QB is very easy to use, and can do just about everything a small shop needs!


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

Quick books enterprise with multiple companies. When we do fulfillment services each client gets a "company" in QB to keep everything as seperate as possible.


----------

